# hr10-250 6.3d zipper or ptvnet or superpatch



## DWhite456 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello-

I am really confused here. I have been reading and reading and searching but I am either too confused to read what the threads are saying or I dont quite understand what I need. Hopefully someone can help me.

I would like to get HME and/or MRV working on the hr10-250 6.3d. Is it possible. I haev read conflicting reports or sometimes the threads are old and say no not working as of 2005. What can I use or do I need to get it running.?
I have an Instanctcake 6.3d image and ptvnet 6.xx disc. Is that enough or do I need something else like the superpatc. I tried running a zipper cd I created but I could not get it mounted. 

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## thespacepope72 (Jan 25, 2005)

You can't get MRV/HMO working on a HR10-250. HME is possible though.


----------



## sWampy (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm stuck on this also, loaded zipper on 6.3d and it shows my other tivo's in the now playing list, but when you click on them, they show the hr10's shows, not the remote tivo's. I loaded MovieLoader using hme, and it shows a list of the shows on the remote tivos, but when you try to transfer one, you get an error that says the stuff below in the log mfs_ftp log file, and says java.net.sockettimedoutexception: Read timed out on the transfer details screen.

06:10:50:AM - 220 Mfs_Ftp ver 1.2.9p - {sock24} from "192.168.15.100:2331"
06:11:08:AM - 331 User name okay, need password.
06:11:08:AM - 221 Server Closing Control Connection by client request
06:11:08:AM - 502 Command not implemented ""
catch close lastsock val ""


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

sWampy said:


> I'm stuck on this also, loaded zipper on 6.3d and it shows my other tivo's in the now playing list, but when you click on them, they show the hr10's shows, not the remote tivo's. I loaded MovieLoader using hme, and it shows a list of the shows on the remote tivos, but when you try to transfer one, you get an error that says the stuff below in the log mfs_ftp log file, and says java.net.sockettimedoutexception:


This is normal behavior. You CANNOT use MRV on an HR10-250, even though you can see other tivos in your NPL.


----------



## sWampy (Dec 10, 2002)

rbautch said:


> This is normal behavior. You CANNOT use MRV on an HR10-250, even though you can see other tivos in your NPL.


Can you remove them, it's obnixious to have them there and them not work. Movie loader xfers failing isn't normal is it. I thought that was how you had to do it since mvr doesn't work.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You can only remove the other tivo's from the NPL by undoing your HME tivoapp patches. I have no issues using MovieLoader on my HR10, maybe you should ask at DDB considering that's where those programs originated and the discussion of the main functions of mfs_ftp is forbidden here.


----------

